

Snowden: Spy agencies 'Screwed All of Us" in hacking crypto keys - rdl
http://www.wired.com/2015/02/snowden-spy-agencies-screwed-us-hacking-crypto-keys/

======
josefresco
"Our governments … should never be weighing the equities in an intelligence
gathering operation such that a temporary benefit to surveillance regarding a
few key targets is seen as more desireable than protecting the communications
of a global system…"

I think it's a stretch to claim the NSA did this for a "few key targets". Good
or bad, it seems casting a wide net, and then filtering the catch seems to be
the preferred strategy. Does Snowden offer any proof that this was done to
target only a few?

